# Snorting?



## 3dogs (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi everyone. I'm writing about my A.S. Gus, A.K.A. "Piggy". He is 7 months now. 

We've called him "Piggy" from day one because he constantly snorts. It's quite comical actually, he snores just as loud as a grown drunken man, and when he runs... I wish I could explain it... he makes me laugh every single day.

Anyway, he has a slight disfiguration of the lower jaw; it hasn't quite grown to catch up with the top, resulting in a serious overbite and we tease him that he has no chin. His teeth are crooked and he's really kind of goofy/adorable looking and makes me love him even more.

He's happy, full of energy, great appetite, FUNNY... doesn't seem ill at all; but, this snorting. Does anyone else's pitbull make such gargoyle monster sounds? Or should we be worried? The vet seems to think it has to do with his jaw deformity...?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Both of my dogs snore from time to time, but they don't snort when they run. If "Piggy" seems fine and the vet sees no problems, I wouldn't worry about it. Just love your doggy.


----------



## detroitpitbull (Jul 5, 2006)

*noise*

i would love to see a pic of your pup(piggy).but wouldnt the snort could be from his noise??deveated septem (hope i spelled that right).i new a dog named snot and he snorted all the time it drove my buddy.this dog also had a snot problem lol


----------



## 3dogs (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks for your response Betty. The only way I can describe Piggy's snoting when he runs is "wank wank wank wank WANK wank wank wank... sgrunffff...wank wank", it's hilarious.

Detroit, my profile pic doesn't display itself, I'd LOVE for you to see my baby. When I go to edit it, it shows the pic, but doesn't show in my posts... any suggestions?


----------



## Derek79 (Jul 15, 2006)

My Pixie snorted....... my wife would call her piggy too. And it did seem to come from the mouth.


----------



## 3dogs (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi Derek,

Yes, it does seem to come form his mouth, (and throat). When I roll him over on his back he makes the funniest noises, like gutteral screams. I wish I could show everyone a video, we just rile him up to watch and hear him.

I've had a few puppies in my years, mostly Labs, and two Rotties now, but this little monster is hilarious with the noises he makes!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I would take him to a different vet has his heart been checked. It sound like he could have a fuild build up. If it is coming from the throut and mouth and not the nose. Hope this helps.


----------



## bully (May 27, 2006)

My Honey Bee snorts when she eats but it's because she eats so fast.She is the only female I have and she will out eat all of the males so we have called her little piggy since she was a pup.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey 3dogs, is Piggy the blue pit in your avatar? He's gorgeouse.


----------

